# New Sig owner



## notajr.fan (Jan 1, 2009)

Today I bought my first handgun - a Sig p226 with the .22 conversion kit. Cleaned and lubed it up tonight and plan on taking it to the range first thing tomorrow morning to see how it handles. Any suggestions or recommendations on Sig care would be appreciated.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase. The owners manual should explain how to properly care for your gun. If you don't have one, you can download one from the Sig Sauer website.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Unlike some guns that like to be relatively dry when shot, SiG's like to be lubed. After cleaning, I put a drop of light oil:

*at the base of the hammer on either side to lube the hinge pin
*on the safety lever that cams to lift the firing pin block
*on the firing pin block
*on the exposed portion of the firing pin where the hammer strikes it
*in the firing pin hole on the breech face
*a couple on the ejector (mine is internal so I let it run down inside)
*on the cam with the trigger rest spring
*any other hinge pins and points where parts move

Then a small dab of grease on the high friction points (these will become evident after a trip or two to the range):

*on the frame where the barrel locking lug contacts
*inside the frame grove at the rear of the slide
*under the frame rail at the fron of the frame
*on the front of the center ridge, next to the safety lever cam

Then reassemble and rack several times to spread the grease. Just before leaving for the range I'll lock the slide back and put a drop of oil on the inside of the slide groves. Makes the slide that little bit extra slickery before getting to the business of shooting. You'll come up with your own ritual and such. i usually use RemOil and GunSlick (graphite grease), but use what you like and have available.


----------



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

Another newbie here, with a week old p239 9 SAS. Have you watched the videos on the Sig site? Go to customer service>maintenance guides. They're more detailed than the manual, but less so than Growler67's suggestions. Having read his post , I've got my gun apart again looking for all these little, hidden places. Thanks, Growler!

Enjoy your new Sig! I'm extremely happy with mine.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thankx for the comment. I just reduce things down as simple as possible. Lubrication reduces friction, right? Friction occurs where things move while in contact with other things, it's requisite. So where things move, oil is placed.....simple. The amount and type will be determined by the amount of movement as well as the intensity of the friction (more easily determined with experience).

Just be observant, patient and a little meticulous. It's all good and enjoy the experience. Any question, ask away. It's what these kinds of forums are for, right?


----------

